# Cutting Cycle: Tren + Prop + Winny



## ate50eggs (Feb 2, 2005)

I have been doing a bit of research and it seems like many people suggest Tren + Prop + Winny as one of the better cutting cycles. Can anyone help with the dosage?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 2, 2005)

For me it Prop And Tren @ 100mg/eod and winny @ 50mg/ed. That's my cycle. some do P & T @ 150mg/eod. If it your first time with the above start out @ the 100/EOD. Bump for Lam or Mudge


----------



## LAM (Feb 2, 2005)

you can do either 50 mg of prop and 50 mg of tren ED or 100 mg of each EOD.  the last 6 weeks you can add in winstrol from 50-100 mg/ED or 100-200 mg/EOD


----------



## ate50eggs (Feb 3, 2005)

I take it that these are oral dosages?


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 3, 2005)

ate50eggs said:
			
		

> I take it that these are oral dosages?


 huh?


----------



## LAM (Feb 3, 2005)

ate50eggs said:
			
		

> I take it that these are oral dosages?



IM injections for the prop and tren, winstrol you can inject or drink


----------



## Purdue Power (Jun 12, 2005)

I am going to be starting a brief prop/tren cutting cycle towards the end of cutting for my competition.  I will only be running it for 5weeks.  I had been wondering about the doses, but from this I have decided to run 100mg of each EOD.  Can you combine the two into a single injection or should you pull two separate times?  And also, how long should I wait into it before I start running some T3?


----------



## LAM (Jun 12, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I am going to be starting a brief prop/tren cutting cycle towards the end of cutting for my competition.  I will only be running it for 5weeks.  I had been wondering about the doses, but from this I have decided to run 100mg of each EOD.  Can you combine the two into a single injection or should you pull two separate times?  And also, how long should I wait into it before I start running some T3?



you can put them both in one syringe.  since they are both short esters you can start the T3 right off the bat @ 50 mcg/ED.  I would work up to 150 mcg/ED for the last 3 weeks of the cycle.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jun 12, 2005)

Is there any safe level of Clen that I can run with the T3?


----------



## LAM (Jun 12, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Is there any safe level of Clen that I can run with the T3?



I don't take more than 50 mcg/ED of clen


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 12, 2005)

I would leave the clen out of that mix and keep it for pct.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jun 12, 2005)

How long after my first injection will I be able to tell that it is in swing?


----------



## LAM (Jun 13, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> How long after my first injection will I be able to tell that it is in swing?



I really couldn't "feel" the difference when I started on tren but for some they get sweats, etc.  your weights should go up in a couple of days


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 13, 2005)

I can feel prop by the next morning for sure, but I don't know about the tren. For your first tren cycle, you may not need 100 mg EOD. Of course, LAM knows more about that than I do, but I would say that if the sides get to you, you could go as low as 50 mg EOD.

Since we are on the topic of cutting on tren/prop/T3...

Assuming a caloric deficit (keeping protein high), what changes should be made to routine? 

I understand that more cardio can be performed with the cortisol blocked...


----------



## Purdue Power (Jun 13, 2005)

Ya, what was the Prop:Tren ratio that you told me the other night, Pirate?


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 13, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Ya, what was the Prop:Tren ratio that you told me the other night, Pirate?


2:1, but some people opt for 1:1 for reasons such as less water retention on a cut. Additionally, if you wanted to run 100 mg tren EOD, you would be using too much test with a 2:1 ratio.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, I know that I am not going any higher than 100mg Prop EOD.  That is more than I was planning on in the first place.

What can I expect as far as changes in results while on this and what can I change up from a natural cutting plan...ie - how can I eat differently, how can I change up my workouts, how much more cardio can I do?


----------



## redspy (Jun 13, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Well, I know that I am not going any higher than 100mg Prop EOD. That is more than I was planning on in the first place.
> 
> What can I expect as far as changes in results while on this and what can I change up from a natural cutting plan...ie - how can I eat differently, how can I change up my workouts, how much more cardio can I do?


Check out Cardinal's log, you'll get some good insights.


----------



## Khoiktran (Mar 1, 2010)

I am going to be starting a brief prop/tren cutting cycle towards the end of cutting for my competition. I will only be running it for 5weeks. I had been wondering about the doses, but from this I have decided to run 100mg of each EOD. Can you combine the two into a single injection or should you pull two separate times? And also, how long should I wait into it before I start running some T3? 

He is right1


----------



## weldingman (Mar 1, 2010)

Test Prop, Tren A, Winny, Anavar, Clen, T3. *Yummy*


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 1, 2010)

this is an old post


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 14, 2011)

Hate to dig up an old post, but a friend is using tren enth @ 200mg with 250mg of test enth, shot twice weekly for a cut. I've only used tren and test for a cut. Is there any differences aside from the esters? Is this a good cut cycle? Not sure, but he may want to add in oral winny. When is the appropriate timing in a twelve week cycle?


----------

